# How to make a Classic TV Cabinet with meticulously carved patterns



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Through many stages and time, finally completed the classic TV cabinet


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - awesome, just simply awesome !!
your men and women are probably the best in the world at woodcarving.
thank you again for sharing your shop with us


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful! And a good video showing how all this is done - excellent!

David


----------

